# Looking for a translation program for a Mac computer for my friend



## shadows_1959 (Aug 17, 2003)

Looking for a translation program for a Mac computer for my friend !

Hi

Its difficult for me to write( translation is easy as 1,2,3 ), here I copy paste, 

The ONLY reliable translator I know & have is Systran Pro BUT its only good for PC's :-( , to work with Systran( I have systran ) on a MAC computer my friend would have to install the PC adaptor, I am certain she wouldnt like that, I dont blame here MAC's are practically bug Free ;-)


Does anyone here use or knows one translation program as good & that could be used on a MAC computer ?


Darn I looked everywhere for years :-(


Thank u very much in advance  







Pentium 4 -2.4 gig

500 mg ram memory

Using Firefox

80 gig hard disk

Microsoft Windows XP Pro sp 2


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Click on the red triangle and beseech one of the Mods to move your thread to the Mac forum. You'll probably get more of a response there.


----------



## shadows_1959 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank u very much, sorry for the hassle, I know nothing about Mac computers :-( 


I will do what u nicely told me 


Thanks again  



Pentium 4 -2.4 gig

500 mg ram memory

Using Firefox

80 gig hard disk

Microsoft Windows XP Pro sp 2


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Moved to the Mac forum, as requested.


----------



## shadows_1959 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hello 


I thank u very much, I appreciate your help  


Regards



Pentium 4 -2.4 gig

500 mg ram memory

Using Firefox

80 gig hard disk

Microsoft Windows XP Pro sp 2


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

You could use Google Translator - thats very easy to use (and free) - click here to try it out. It's an online tool, but just as good.

Hope this helps,

Ted


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Here's a link to a whole host of Google translation tools that can be added to your toolbar(s) in your browser(s): link.


----------



## shadows_1959 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hello 

Thank u very much  

Sorry to be so late answering, I had PC problems  


But what I reallly want is a program as good as Systran, it perfect 


I appreciate your help 


Pentium 4 -2.4 gig

500 mg ram memory

Using Firefox

80 gig hard disk

Microsoft Windows XP Pro sp 2


----------

